# Subito



## venice

Somebody rings the doorbell: what's the most used and correct way to say 'Apro subito'?
'I'll open at once'
'I'll open right now'
'I'll open right away'

Somebody ask me if I saw Ann going out: I answer:'Si, è uscita adesso'
'Yes, she's gone out right now'
'Yes, she's gone out now'
'Yes, she's just gone out'

Is 'right now' used both for 'subito' and for 'adesso'?

Thanks a lot for your nice and likely answers.


----------



## dylanG3893

venice said:


> Somebody rings the doorbell: what's the most used and correct way to say 'Apro subito'?
> 'I'll open at once'
> 'I'll open right now'
> 'I'll open right away'
> (For this one, none would be said, instead we use "I'm coming")
> 
> Somebody ask me if I saw Ann going out: I answer:'Si, è uscita adesso'
> 'Yes, she's gone out right now'
> 'Yes, she's gone out now'
> 'Yes, she's just gone out'  (This would be translated like "Sì, è uscita subito", so its not the right translation but it's the only one that makes sense)
> *Here though, you should say just "She's out (right) now".*
> 
> Is 'right now' used both for 'subito' and for 'adesso'?
> *Right now in terms of immidiately would be like how you say "Subito!", right now in the terms of in this instant would be translated like your "Proprio adesso".
> *
> 
> Thanks a lot for your nice and likely answers.



Subito means more like "Immidiately" rather than "Now". And Adesso means "Now (at the present time)
Spero che io ti abbia aiutato!


----------



## Salegrosso

dylanG3893 said:


> Spero di averti aiutato!


----------



## shamblesuk

venice said:


> Somebody rings the doorbell: what's the most used and correct way to say 'Apro subito'? *Coming!*
> 'I'll open at once'
> 'I'll open right now'
> 'I'll open right away'
> 
> Somebody ask*s* me if I saw Ann going out: I answer:'Si, è uscita adesso'
> 'Yes, she's gone out right now'
> 'Yes, she's gone out now'
> 'Yes, she's just gone out'  *Oppure "She's just left"*
> 
> Is 'right now' used both for 'subito' and for 'adesso'?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your nice  and likely   answers.


----------



## venice

dylanG3893 said:


> Subito means more like "Immidiately" rather than "Now". And Adesso means "Now (at the present time)
> 
> Spero che io ti abbia aiutato!


 
I'm sorry Dylan, but I haven't explained myself well.
When I say 'Apro subito' I don't mean 'Vengo ad aprire subito', because to do that I'm going to use the buttom of the entryphone and I don't move myself.


----------



## shamblesuk

Allora cosa intendevi dire?

Lee



venice said:


> I'm sorry Dylan, but I haven't explained myself well.
> When I say 'Apro subito' I don't mean 'Vengo ad aprire subito', because to do that I'm going to use the buttom of the entryphone and I don't move myself.


----------



## venice

Hi Shamblesuk,
why I can't use _nice_ and _likely_ if I want to translate 'Grazie per le vostre _simpatiche_ e _probabili_ risposte'?


----------



## shamblesuk

simpatiche - kind
probabili - in questo contesto non so a cosa equivale

Lee


----------



## venice

shamblesuk said:


> Allora cosa intendevi dire?
> 
> Lee


 
Quando dico 'Apro subito' significa proprio 'apro subito' e non 'vengo ad aprire subito'. Provo con un esempio:
Io abito al 3° piano e suona il medico che stò aspettando.
Chi è?
Sono il medico!
Ah si, le *apro subito*!

In questo caso non scendo le scale per aprire ( e quindi non userei _to_ _come_) ma adopero il pulsante del citofono per aprire.
Sono riuscito a spiegarmi?


----------



## Salegrosso

Forse in inglese si dice _I'm coming_ anche intendendo questo...


----------



## shamblesuk

Ah, quando si va ad aprire la porta, si direbbe 'Come in'.

Ha senso adesso?

Lee



venice said:


> Quando dico 'Apro subito' significa proprio 'apro subito' e non 'vengo ad aprire subito'. Provo con un esempio:
> Io abito al 3° piano e suona il medico che stò aspettando.
> Chi è?
> Sono il medico!
> Ah si, le *apro subito*!
> 
> In questo caso non scendo le scale per aprire ( e quindi non userei _to_ _come_) ma adopero il pulsante del citofono per aprire.
> Sono riuscito a spiegarmi?


----------



## lsp

venice said:


> Quando dico 'Apro subito' significa proprio 'apro subito' e non 'vengo ad aprire subito'. Provo con un esempio:
> Io abito al 3° piano e suona il medico che stò aspettando.
> Chi è?
> Sono il medico!
> Ah si, le *apro subito*!
> 
> In questo caso non scendo le scale per aprire ( e quindi non userei _to_ _come_) ma adopero il pulsante del citofono per aprire.
> Sono riuscito a spiegarmi?



From the _citofono_ you'd say, "I'm letting you in." From the door of a private house, or once inside the building and now standing at the front door and ringing, "(I'm) coming!"


----------



## TimLA

venice said:


> Quando dico 'Apro subito' significa proprio 'apro subito' e non 'vengo ad aprire subito'. Provo con un esempio:
> Io abito al 3° piano e suona il medico che stò aspettando.
> Chi è?
> Sono il medico!
> Ah si, le *apro subito*!
> 
> In questo caso non scendo le scale per aprire ( e quindi non userei _to_ _come_) ma adopero il pulsante del citofono per aprire.
> Sono riuscito a spiegarmi?


 
In questo contesto puoi dire:

Ok, I'm opening it now....bzzzzzzzzzzzz
Ok, It should open now....bzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Ok, I'll open it now...bzzzzzzzzzzzz
Ok, opening now...bzzzzzzzzzzz
Ok, opening...bzzzzzzzzzzz

Dovresti chiamare per un sterminio, sono troppe ape.....


----------



## venice

shamblesuk said:


> simpatiche - kind
> probabili - in questo contesto non so a cosa equivale
> 
> Lee


 
Mmm... _probabili_ significa: risposte che tutti voi _probabilmente_ mi darete,
risposte che non so se mi verranno date .


----------



## dylanG3893

Sì venice, so adesso che quello è solamente un esempio e per una traduzione per quello direi "I'll open the door promptly" but you could also say "I'm coming right now" which means "Vieno proprio adesso".

Ma spero che tu capisca cosa voglio dire quando dico "Proprio adesso" e "Subito". Guarda:


Right now I'm taking a test. = *Proprio adesso sto faciendo un esame.*
I'll come right now = *Verrò subito!*

Ok, sono felice di essere di aiuto. 
*
EDIT:* I think that people are totally overlooking why Venice has used "Apro subito"! It's just an example for him to demonstrate to you his doubts about "Right now".


----------



## shamblesuk

Sicuramente?



TimLA said:


> In questo contesto puoi dire:
> 
> Ok, I'm opening it now....bzzzzzzzzzzzz
> Ok, It should open now....bzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> Ok, I'll open it now...bzzzzzzzzzzzz
> Ok, opening now...bzzzzzzzzzzz
> Ok, opening...bzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Dovresti chiamare per un*o* sterminio, *ci* sono troppe ape.....


----------



## Salegrosso

TimLA said:


> Dovresti chiamare per un sterminio, ci sono troppe api.....


 
In realta' _sterminio_ si usa per ebrei e nazisti... per le api qualcuno (il comune, la circoscrizione, un privato) organizza la _disinfestazione_, come anche per i topi, le zanzare... Che schifo! 
Comunque sterminio va benissimo in senso ironico (come qui).


----------



## venice

TimLA said:


> Dovresti chiamare per uno sterminio, ci sono troppe apei.....


 
Grazie Tim,
piccola correzione, ma importante.


----------



## cscarfo

Maybe the examples hit a idiomatic mismatch.
Another example:
John Wayne is under fire. His ammunitions are running out.
1) He says "Devo trovare una soluzione, e subito!!"
or
2) "Devo trovare una soluzione, adesso!!"


In English? I think:
1) "I've got to find a way out, right away!!"
2) "I've got to find a way out, NOW!!"

Are they correct?

Ciao


----------



## dylanG3893

Yes, they're correct, but I would say the best would be "I have to find a way out, and fast!".


----------



## venice

cscarfo said:


> In English? I think:
> 1) "I've got to find a way out, right away!!"
> 2) "I've got to find a way out, NOW!!" e se dicessi RIGHT NOW andrebbe bene lo stesso?


 
Ho un po' di confusione!


----------



## lsp

Isn't RIGHT NOW = Subito adesso!!!


----------



## cscarfo

Let's get going, buddy!! (My shaky attempt at a good answer).
Thanks, dylan.
Ciao


----------



## leenico

You might just answer "just a minute."


----------



## StefanoT

Maybe "I'm coming" could refer to "I'm coming... to the button" rather than "I'm coming to the door"?


----------



## lsp

StefanoT said:


> Maybe "I'm coming" could refer to "I'm coming... to the button" rather than "I'm coming to the door"?



No one waiting below would hear what you say coming to the button.


----------



## leenico

lsp said:


> No one waiting below would hear what you say coming to the button.


Ha Ha lsp, we are assuming there is an intercom system in play. So I would think any reasonable response, just to let someone know that you are aware that they are there, would suffice. 

Wow, over 8,000 you've been busy.


----------



## StefanoT

I know, but... what if I said it really loud?   (Ok ok, just joking).  

Seriously, what if someone is under the shower and says to me "vai ad aprire!", then I say "arrivo subito!" or "apro subito". How would you say that? Is it "I'm coming" or "I'm going" or something else?


----------



## TimLA

StefanoT said:


> Seriously, what if someone is under the shower and says to me "vai ad aprire!", then I say "arrivo subito!" or "apro subito". How would you say that? Is it "I'm coming" or "I'm going" or something else?


 
I'm on my way!
I'm coming!
Alright! I'm coming!
Alright! *Alright*! I'm coming!
*%^#)@&^! Shut up! I'm coming!

From "most gentle" to "most forceful"...


----------



## SteveCT

StefanoT said:


> I know, but... what if I said it really loud?   (Ok ok, just joking).
> 
> Seriously, what if someone is under *in* the shower and says to me "vai ad aprire!", then I say "arrivo subito!" or "apro subito". How would you say that? Is it "I'm coming" or "I'm going" or something else?


Just a minor correction to your English. (La nonna della mia ragazza è di Bari e dica "under the shower"... ma viva negli Stati Uniti da cinquanta anni!)


----------



## dylanG3893

SteveCT said:


> Just a minor correction to your English. (La nonna della mia ragazza è di Bari e dice "under the shower"... ma vive negli Stati Uniti da cinquanta anni!)



Solamente delle correzioni 
Vive e Dica sono i congiuntivi e non c'è bisogno di usarli qua.


----------



## francescaf

Non vi sembra che "subito" sia una di quelle parole un po' inafferrabili (come "magari" del resto), che non hanno una vera traduzione e di volta in volta bisogna cambiare la frase? 
(cfr I need to find a solution, and fast!)
A me pare che anche "I'm not supposed to" faccia parte di questa categoria... abbastanza intraducibile.  
But please tell me if you think I'm wrong about this!


----------



## SteveCT

dylanG3893 said:


> Solamente delle correzioni
> Vive e Dica sono i congiuntivi e non c'è bisogno di usarli qua.


Grazie per le correzioni.


----------



## lsp

leenico said:


> Ha Ha lsp, we are assuming there is an *intercom* system in play.



That's what is meant by *citofono*.


----------



## StefanoT

Grazie della correzione Steve!


----------



## dylanG3893

SteveCT said:


> Grazie per le correzioni.



Di nulla,


----------

